
Facebook ordered to stop collecting user data by Belgian court - random_moonwalk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/16/facebook-ordered-stop-collecting-user-data-fines-belgian-court
======
lobo_tuerto
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16392608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16392608)

------
MollyR
Its times like this I wish I lived in Europe.

I was recently hit with the facebook 2fa spam, and it was infuriating.

